

Rubycasts #2 – When APIs Change – TDD, VCR, Watch the Video Screencast - rubycasts
https://www.rubycasts.io/episodes/when-apis-change
code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thatrubylove&#x2F;fantasyhub
grade: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codeclimate.com&#x2F;github&#x2F;thatrubylove&#x2F;fantasyhub<p>When APIs change you have to deal with it. In this episode of rubycasts.io we will see that scenario, how to fix it, and how to test for it. We will also discuss fast tests vs slow tests and using VCR to records conversations with remote resources.
======
WestCoastJustin
Let me know if you want to chat sometime (email in profile). I run
[https://sysadmincasts.com/](https://sysadmincasts.com/). Nice to talk to
someone doing the same thing ;)

~~~
rubycasts
Awesome! Will do Justin.

